# The wood industry appears to be alive and well



## sprucegum (Jan 4, 2021)

Just something to talk about in Kenbo's chat room. My logger son is cutting a lot that has quite a bit of good cherry and the price was really not that good 2 weeks ago. He had only been able to find a mediocre market for the logs @470/1000' delivered. Although I really did not need more projects I offered to purchase some @ $500 just because I thought it was cheap. Late last week he messaged me that Ethan Allen Furniture had upped the price to $800 strait run 8" and up with 3 good faces. That's not bad at all so I backed out of my deal, I will probably will still get a few that didn't make the grade. This morning I read in the local paper that Ethan Allen is advertising positions with training for all skill levels from roughing mill to pattern maker. Jobs are available at both of their northern VT. plants. They offer health, vision, and dental insurance as well as good pay for this part of the world.

Reactions: Like 5 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 4, 2021)

wow- Stumpage price for western cedar Is 3 times the $490 price and doug fir is not much less. 





Log Prices in North Idaho and the Inland Northwest - IFM


As professional consulting foresters, we assist landowners in the management of their forest resources. We can assist in forest management, planning, imp..



inlandforest.com

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## sprucegum (Jan 4, 2021)

I think cherry has gone out of style the past few years. A few years ago cherry kitchens were the in thing, i'm seeing more maple and other light color wood woods lately and painted cabinets are also big. Maybe cherry is making a comeback up until last week Ethan Allen did not even have cherry logs listed on their price sheet. A cabinet maker friend told me last summer that he could buy bundles of FAS grade KD cherry for under $2/bdft. The price from Ethan Allen is for saw logs to mill furniture stock from Veneer logs considerable more. 

Last week the local TV news did a story about Ethan Allen building a table that is going to the white house. The whole thing was done without the employees knowing the customer. Must be quite a table as it was shipped in pieces along with a crew to assemble it on site, they built and shipped 2 complete tables just in case something gets damaged. I am hoping that they will do another story when it is assembled and put in use, as of the broadcast the location and use of it was not public knowledge.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 4, 2021)

sprucegum said:


> I think cherry has gone out of style the past few years. A few years ago cherry kitchens were the in thing, i'm seeing more maple and other light color wood woods lately and painted cabinets are also big. Maybe cherry is making a comeback up until last week Ethan Allen did not even have cherry logs listed on their price sheet. A cabinet maker friend told me last summer that he could buy bundles of FAS grade KD cherry for under $2/bdft. The price from Ethan Allen is for saw logs to mill furniture stock from Veneer logs considerable more.
> 
> Last week the local TV news did a story about Ethan Allen building a table that is going to the white house. The whole thing was done without the employees knowing the customer. Must be quite a table as it was shipped in pieces along with a crew to assemble it on site, they built and shipped 2 complete tables just in case something gets damaged. I am hoping that they will do another story when it is assembled and put in use, as of the broadcast the location and use of it was not public knowledge.


our Kitchen is Cherry. we love it. 13 years and still looks almost perfect. I am biased though- I built them.

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 4, 2021)

Mike1950 said:


> our Kitchen is Cherry. we love it. 13 years and still looks almost perfect. I am biased though- I built them.


We have split the baby. Our kitchen is half cherry and half maple painted white. I never knew how many colors of "white" there is until the wife went to select one.

Reactions: Funny 5 | +Karma 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Jan 4, 2021)

Cherry hasn't gone out of style with this old codger. Don't have as many antique cherry pieces we once did, but still have a few - corner cupboard, a couple of cherry 5 drawer chests and a four poster.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 4, 2021)

I hate how cherry burns when machines but love the smell

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 4, 2021)

Thats some good news for the American economy. I agree cherry is not the in thing now, its price has been down for a few years now at the lumber yard I go to...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Jan 4, 2021)

There was an article in this morning's paper about how irresponsible clear cut logging right up to streams that provide drinking water supply to small towns like Corbett, OR have ruined their water supply. The streams silt up. The article also talked about the use of herbicides during replanting (to restrict the growth of other plants that rob the seedlings of sunlight and impede growth) also get washed into the streams. Oregon was built on the back of the lumber industry but like a lot of things (including water), you have to achieve a balance where the usage has to equal the replenishment rate.


----------



## sprucegum (Jan 4, 2021)

Mike1950 said:


> I hate how cherry burns when machines but love the smell


Yup good smelling smoke, we burn a fair amount of it. Makes awesome ribs. Definitely need sharp tools and a steady feed when you are machining it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 4, 2021)

DLJeffs said:


> There was an article in this morning's paper about how irresponsible clear cut logging right up to streams that provide drinking water supply to small towns like Corbett, OR have ruined their water supply. The streams silt up. The article also talked about the use of herbicides during replanting (to restrict the growth of other plants that rob the seedlings of sunlight and impede growth) also get washed into the streams. Oregon was built on the back of the lumber industry but like a lot of things (including water), you have to achieve a balance where the usage has to equal the replenishment rate.


What it does not bother to tell you is they are trying to replant area above Corbett. Burnt in fire I think in 17 or 18. A lot of it is to prevent landslide. Done with helicopter. The huggers do not like it. Actually they like very little. But slopes there are excessive to say the least. The helicopters I think 3 have worked for last 2 years. 
The huggers will move on now a few hundred thousand acres burnt to the south. They can go there and whine about Foresters efforts to replenish what burnt this year


----------



## DLJeffs (Jan 5, 2021)

Mike1950 said:


> What it does not bother to tell you is they are trying to replant area above Corbett. Burnt in fire I think in 17 or 18. A lot of it is to prevent landslide. Done with helicopter. The huggers do not like it. Actually they like very little. But slopes there are excessive to say the least. The helicopters I think 3 have worked for last 2 years.
> The huggers will move on now a few hundred thousand acres burnt to the south. They can go there and whine about Foresters efforts to replenish what burnt this year


Yup, that was in today's paper (not the helicopter facilitated replanting, the moving on to another rant about the Forest Service position that the big fires are the result of poor forestry management). It really grinds on me how news media keeps proclaiming itself as "all the honest, factual news you need" when it's really only the parts of news they think you need to know. I sure hope they're teaching kids these days that they have to verify everything they read or hear these days.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jan 5, 2021)

Just priced 4/4 rough Cherry yesterday. $3.53 a board foot. 4 months ago it was 3.33. Oh well, I'm not the one that's gonna be paying for it. My buddy will....... .... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jan 5, 2021)

Here is the current price list from Hearne Hardwoods for cherry. It has come down a bit in the last year. He sells a grade he calls "clear" which is better than FAS and you can see that in the prices.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 5, 2021)

DLJeffs said:


> Yup, that was in today's paper (not the helicopter facilitated replanting, the moving on to another rant about the Forest Service position that the big fires are the result of poor forestry management). It really grinds on me how news media keeps proclaiming itself as "all the honest, factual news you need" when it's really only the parts of news they think you need to know. I sure hope they're teaching kids these days that they have to verify everything they read or hear these days.


Need to rename the news to "the bullsh!t we want you to believe today"!!!! Grrrrr

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Jan 5, 2021)

As a 30 year full time cabinet shop owner .. 
cherry kind of went out quite a bit when the designers discovered Alder ... about 2/3 rds price of cherry ... same color .. same character... just as soft for a hardwood... 
can purchase rustic/ knotty or clear ...
Everybody in cabinet business calls it poor mans cherry ..
Only draw back is boards are 4” to 6 “ wide and lengths around 8 ft ... but I have got some 8 in ... at one time in US it was considered trash wood and imported to China ... it’s now farmed and grows very quickly...

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jan 5, 2021)

woodman6415 said:


> As a 30 year full time cabinet shop owner ..
> cherry kind of went out quite a bit when the designers discovered Alder ... about 2/3 rds price of cherry ... same color .. same character... just as soft for a hardwood...
> can purchase rustic/ knotty or clear ...
> Everybody in cabinet business calls it poor mans cherry ..
> Only draw back is boards are 4” to 6 “ wide and lengths around 8 ft ... but I have got some 8 in ... at one time in US it was considered trash wood and imported to China ... it’s now farmed and grows very quickly...


I have used thousands and thousands of bdft of Alder when I was actively engaged in building cabinets and furniture. Used to get it for .60 cents bdft at 1000 feet price. Nice to work most of the time, but then you can get some really trashy stuff that will cause you profits to drop as you gotta buy some more, and hope it's not as trashy. 
Today, it's my wood of choice when I'm gonna build something. ........... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Jan 5, 2021)

I used some alder on a glider love seat for the deck a few years ago and really liked it. I'd use it more if I could find it. Most of the lumber stores around here carry poplar or hemlock. And red oak of course

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 5, 2021)

DLJeffs said:


> I used some alder on a glider love seat for the deck a few years ago and really liked it. I'd use it more if I could find it. Most of the lumber stores around here carry poplar or hemlock. And red oak of course


Plenty on coast


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jan 5, 2021)

Alder is great for smoking salmon. Great flavor.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jan 6, 2021)

Yesterday, I found a piece of old painted wood in the large barn where I store lumber. After one pass with a scrub plane, I decided it was mahogany. Took it home and planed it to reveal a wood with the color and grain of cherry but was lighter in weight. After studying Paul's wood IDs, I narrowed it down to alder. It is the first piece of alder I've seen that actually looks like cherry. Nice wood that I'll use in some children's toys.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------

